# NEW TUMBLING TUBE



## Bottle tumbler (May 1, 2006)

What a way to double your fun, better then double mint gum. A double tube for bottles. I have a 31" bed so I can put the stopples in a longer tube and do 2 sodas at once. I have 2 meds going now, one pontiled and one smoth base. 
 got it from wayne. 3" tube $115 clear pvc
 rick


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 1, 2006)

one more picture, yee haw baby!!!!


----------



## capsoda (May 1, 2006)

Way to go Rick. Good idea.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 1, 2006)

Hey Rick, did you get a 4 finger on one end and a 3 finger on the other? That's what I run my inks in.... that way I can do rounds squares or umbrellas all in the same tube.... Taz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 1, 2006)

No i got 2 four fingers. i can do anything with them. my next step is a 4" and keep going up, to double my tumbling. It should take me 6 months to do, but just think.. twice the bottles in the same time, man.. got to be the way to go.
 wayne would do a 3 and 4 if you wanted him to.

 rick


----------



## Unidumper (May 4, 2006)

This rates as the "Why didn't I think of that?" of tumbling.  I'll have to give the Doctor a call. Thanks for sharing Rick.


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 4, 2006)

Just ordered 5 tubes all in doubles, man this is just the way to go. BUT you need to make sure your tumbler beds can handle the bigger tubes. he sells them in 24" tubes, my beds on the one pictured are 30" so i can make longer tubes to do sodas and others 2 at once.

 Got to be the way to tumble

 rick


----------

